# Barrierefreie Programmierung



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo.

Ich persönlich bemühe mich immer, alle meine Programme (auch in Java) möglichst so zu schreiben, dass sie zwar eine GUI als Interface haben, aber auch ein reines Textinterface, etc., damit sie wenigstens in irgendeiner Weise "barrierefrei" sind.
Dahingehend finde ich es z.B. auch ziemlich dumm, dass die Standard-API noch keine Konsolenbibliothek vorsieht (auch wenn es natürlich einen Curses-Wrapper, etc., gibt... Die Standard-Bibliothek hat sowas noch nicht).

Aber wie schaut es bei Applets aus. Also gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, bzw. schon irgendeine Standardisierung, wie man ein Applet barrierefrei gestaltet? Dazu muss man sagen: Ich verwende Applets nicht nur als "Spiele", sondern oft einfach als UIs für irgendwelche Dinge, die "Erweiterte" Möglichkeiten wie Sockets, etc., brauchen. Und oft bräuchten die garkeine Grafik, oder zumindest nicht unbedingt.

Für HTML-Seiten gibt es da ja schon Standards, aber wie schaut es bei Applets aus?


----------



## Wildcard (5. Mai 2007)

Ich bin mir gar nicht sicher was die API alles kann, aber eigentlich sollte dafür Java Accessibility sein:
http://java.sun.com/products/jfc/accessibility/index.jsp


----------



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (5. Mai 2007)

Hm. Ich kapier nicht so ganz, was das ist. Ist das ne eigene Lib, oder ist das ein Hook über die anderen Libs?


----------



## Wildcard (5. Mai 2007)

Swing ist Accessible (wird über Interfaces realisiert), aber ich habe mich nie dafür interessiert und damit beschäftigt.
Man kann sich wohl Tools laden die die Accessibility Entwicklung vereinfachen sollen.
Hauptsächlich wohl für Blinde gedacht.
Ich würde mal google befragen, da findet sich sicher was.


----------

